# Early tide



## Darfion (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Darfion (Sep 24, 2006)

That was meant to say early tide


----------



## Chase (Sep 24, 2006)

Darfion said:
			
		

> That was meant to say early tide



And now it does! 

Another very nice work, well done!


----------



## duncanp (Sep 28, 2006)

i agree :thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 28, 2006)

I know what I hate...and I don't hate this.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow...this photo looks like a painting.  Nice job.


----------



## terri (Sep 28, 2006)

Beautiful!   I love what you've done with the water, Darf.   Lovely scene!


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 17, 2006)

Good stuff. Wonderful work!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 17, 2006)

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> Wow...this photo looks like a painting. Nice job.


 
Teehee  ... I know the reason why! 

It *is* a painting! 

Our Darfion is a PAINTER!


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 17, 2006)

:lmao::lmao:











			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> Teehee  ... I know the reason why!
> 
> It *is* a painting!
> 
> Our Darfion is a PAINTER!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 17, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Teehee  ... I know the reason why!
> 
> It *is* a painting!
> 
> Our Darfion is a PAINTER!


 
Wow, he really IS good.  He fooled me!!!!


----------

